# Smoked Blue Fish



## smokin for life (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok I'm trying fish for the first time today. I'm brining them in water, soy sauce, brown sugar, regular sugar, garlic, onion, and a little pepper. The fillets are around 1 1/2 lbs.each so I'llleave them in the brine for around 2 hours. My question is, after they come out of the brine do I put any kind of a rub on them or just pop them in the smoker.I figure about 2 or 3 hours at 200.


----------



## smoked (Aug 19, 2007)

not sure about blue fish, but I think after the brine you will want to leave them out with maybe a fan blowing to start the peticule on them first....makes me think I gotta get some salmon here myself........v


----------



## smokin for life (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey thanks a lot smoked I do remember reading that now. That's what they're doing now, just sitting under the fan for 1 hour then off to the smoker.


----------



## smoked (Aug 19, 2007)

good luck with them then and let us know.......


----------



## flash (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't brine them, so can't help. Really I cannot see why not. I usually add black pepper, Everglades Heat, Lemon Pepper and alittle Garlic pepper.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 20, 2007)

*I agree with smoked, you need the pellicle to form before smoking.Other wise, the fish  would be mushy.  I think I would season them before the drying process cause a hard surface appears when the pellicle is formed. If any part of my response is incorrect, its Gypsys fault cause he has taught me ever thing I know,(and I still don't know nothin)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 22, 2007)

How were those blue fish???  We done blue fish a couple of times, the big tide runner fillets.  Once I did a simple lemon pepper seasoning and once we did some kind of garlic sauce I got at the supermarket...everyone loved doing blue fish in the smoker.


----------

